# Feels naked at the top



## Bugeye (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice to see the "We are having problems loading photos..." language go away. But that big white space at the top is now begging for something to be said, or maybe a picture of a cat? Please add suggestions for mod consideration.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2018)

"Trump suxs dead dogs dicks"?


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 15, 2018)

Boobies! We need more Boobies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

a random "bud of the day" pic, with grower credit...
or the boobie thing..


----------



## giglewigle (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a random "bud of the day" pic, with grower credit...
> or the boobie thing..


Why not both


----------

